# Is your spouse/partner a dog person?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My c/l spouse, Ron, had never been around dogs. His family never had pets of any type. As well, his only association with dogs had been neighbours who tied their dogs out to a doghouse and didn't treat them the best. He didn't like that but didn't know anything different so his kids never had pets other than cats.

When we met, I had Becky who was 11 years old and he fell in love with her. He also cried his heart out when we lost her. 

Now, we have 2 "boys" of our own - Oliver & Nygel & a golden granddaughter "Riley" who is a regular at our house. Ron can't imagine being in a house without the four-legged kids but I don't know what his reaction would be IF another golden came our way. Hmmmmmm


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Without a doubt - pretty much have to be to put up with me!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my YES! We have been married since we were teenagers. He knew right off the bat that to be with me he had to not just like, but LOVE dogs! He LIKED dogs when we were going together and the more we dated he began to love them. You know the old saying --- if you can't beat them then join them! LOL

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Matt wasnt so much a dog person until we got Murphy. To be honest neither was I, but since we have Murphy, both of us have a great apreciation for dogs now.. We love our puppy


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Even though DH didn't grow up with dogs, he's definitely a dog lover!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I answered "maybe" because hubby had dogs growing up but they were _dogs_ and not really considered family members or children with fur! Kody was 8 when we met and he didn't have much choice...it was me and my baby or nothing! He and Kody respected each other and surprisingly, when we put him to sleep it was the first and only time I have ever seen my husband cry so I'd say he loved him too. I think hubby understands more now with Jester and he loves him but doesn't show it like I do. Jester really is a daddy's boy...when hubby gets home from work it's as if the world stops! I love that and I secretly think that hubby does too and would miss it if it stopped!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Dog lover YES... cat lover NO LMAO! Poor kitty!!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

My hubby is not a dog person, but he knows how much i love Zack.
He helps me take care of him but he doesnt love him the way i do..:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hubby grew up with dogs but wasn't obsessed until living with me............... but after 34 years, he is just as crazy about our pack as I am. I can't imagine living with someone who didn't value my dogs as much as I do.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, one of the only things we have in common!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I grew up as a dog lover in a house full of cat lovers!! :doh: I was always pushing for a dog, but mom and dad never went for it. I think dad would have, he grew up with them, but mom is a HUGE cat person....so it was a no-go. 

Wifey grew up with dogs and loves them....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

He wasn't at first now he LOVES them.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My wife was reluctant to let me have a golden....and even more so about him being strictly an indoor dog. She grew up on a farm, where their dogs lived outside.

She's grown very accepting over the past two years though....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'd say, without a doubt.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmmm...what do you guys think??? (this is a NIGHTLY occurrence BTW...no exaggeration.)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Hmmm...what do you guys think??? (this is a NIGHTLY occurrence BTW...no exaggeration.)


Looks like he has a problem with dogs.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Looks like he has a problem with dogs.


Yah. And he REALLY has a problem with the older dogs who have health issues.  I sure did marry the right guy!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Andy loves our three he’s just not as passionate about them as I am, I bath, groom, walk, feed, pick up poop, train, run them to the vet ect, and he attaches the show lead and strut his stuff in the show ring with them,


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think he liked animals just fine when we met, but didn't adore them the way that I do. I have to say that he is better with the animals than he is with my 19 year old son, but I think that is a competition type of thing. And we have been married for 16 years!

He grumbles every time a new foster comes in, but usually I come home from work and the foster is being cuddled in his lap. He swears it's to keep him warm!

This is every night at our house, fosters included!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I said maybe- she loves dogs, and thinks dogs are cute. But she's definitely a "pet" person who doesn't understand or care much about showing, breeding, etc. She is learning fast and is interested, but she definitely views dogs slightly differently than I do. She expresses interest in doing things with her dog when she has more time, and even competing, as a family hobby. But it's not her life's goal like it is mine. She'd be just as happy with one little pet of probably any breed or mix- where as I would not. I want multiple dogs, I want dogs of show or performance breeding, and they have to be of my breed of choice. I want to look at certain traits and enjoy certain personalities. I LOVE dogs- but mine are more than pets- they are my dreams and hopes and pleasure. They my life, passion, hobby- everything I do from my job, classes, what type of car I own, and where I live is built up around my dogs and my interest in the dog fancy. I am a true serious dog person in every way, and have been since childhood. I definitely couldn't say the same of my partner, but I don't think I'd want to be with someone who was as into dogs as I am- we'd fight a lot, most likely, and we'd have conflicts about what dogs to purchase or keep if we had a limit on how many we could own (like we do here). Being the only serious dog person in the house, I am left with free reign to foster dogs, adopt out or keep said foster dogs, buy a new show puppy, place a dog that isn't turning out to be the best match for me and my other dogs (a heartbreaking choice I have made for the good of the dog and myself/my other dogs), etc. As long as my partner gets to keep her pet (which I love but have no competitive interest in) then she is happy! It works out great!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i had to pick maybe on this one.

he loves having her around, but he'd never in a million years walk around a park with her or take her for playdates or buy all the toys i do. and, he feels no guilt about working all day and then leaving her again at night to go out like i do.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

I picked maybe. He didnt have pets growing up (his mother about had a heart attack when she came to visit and my boxer let his tongue rip on her before I could catch him :yuck::appl but since he got with me weve had 3 dogs, 4 cats, 3 pygmy goats, 2 horses, 2 guinea pigs, and a tortoise, and I catch him snuggling them sometimes when he thinks im not looking. He does grumble to high heaven at the vets office though and when the cats have hairballs. :eyecrazy:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am very lucky that Cindy loves dogs as much as I do. She never had them on the level we have them out now and had never bred before but she has been a quick study.


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, my boyfriend loves doggies very much. It's one of the things that attracted me to him. I'm weird, I know. He has a choclate lab and I bought him a chocolate lap puppy for his birthday. =)


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My hubby loves dogs, especially ours He spoils them more than I do, lol.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, but not as much as I do. He doesn't talk to them like I do, or let them kiss him, he thinks they have a job to do- which I do agree with, but to me they are my babies!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I had to think about this for a day and I have to vote maybe with this....DH grew up with a dog...lived till 17...and then 3 years later we got Nala...he liked her well enough but wasn't like me...but I am nuts about dogs...now, lately I think he is going through MENopause or OCDopause or something cuz he always has a complaint...about hair, water on the floor, noise, dirt, paw prints, barking (which is like nonexistent except at dinnertime)...duh! we have 2 goldens now, not one...any way last night he got mad at Bo because he sniffed his foot and his cold wet nose touched it ....honestly, I thought I would fall off the couch in amazement...time for a visit to the psychiatrist....:doh:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> My hubby is not a dog person, but he knows how much i love Zack.
> He helps me take care of him but he doesnt love him the way i do..:


Keith is the exact same way. I have sooo much love for Diesel, and Keith just doesnt get it. D was giving me kisses yesterday and Keith lost it... He said "Thats disgusting how you let him lick your face like that".. I said "I cant help it, if thats how he gives me kisses then thats what I want... if he stops then Ill be worried". LOL... I mean, c'mon, its just my face  But hes not really into the dog thing, hes a cat lover...


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*not*

not really..he likes dogs okay enough but he is a cat person:no:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm thinking Wifey thinks that Carson is a human!!  She treats him better than I do...and I spoil him!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> not really..he likes dogs okay enough but he is a cat person:no:


It would be nice if he were a cat AND dog person!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My husband is a dog lover. But his love for Samson is crazy! We have had 2 dogs before Samson and he's never been this goofy over a dog before. Of course, Samson is also crazy about my husband too.

We had to get Delilah because I felt so left out. LOL

Oh....and just to give you an idea, Samson was 6 months old when we got Delilah and 3 days later, my husband called to tell me he saw a sign for some Labrador puppies for sale and did I want him to write down the phone #. I asked him if he completely lost his mind. I think he has! But I love him any way.


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep...

Although it was a long time 'till we got one - he was at uni for the first 4 years we were together and we were still renting, but when we bought our first home after 7 years I decided I'd waited looong enough. 

When he was about 18 and still lived at home his family got a golden called Corrie (who sadly passed away a few weeks back ) a gorgeous fluffy bundle from the picture I've seen, and she was one of the highlights of going to spend time with his family. She was the happiest, most cheerful cuddly girl I've met and the reason I fell in love with goldens. 

So despite some reluctance when I said we were going to look at a litter, I told him "either you come and help me choose a puppy, or greet her when she walks in the front door' he agreed

He absolutely dotes on her and loves her to peices. I can't imagine what life would be without her in our little family.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

No, my husband grew up in CA with dogs that were kept outside. He always played with them, but I know that he doesn't think of dogs the way I do. He would be happy if dogs could stay outside. He's a bit of a neat freak. He knew when we got married that I'm very much an animal person, so he's ok with that. I think he even promised me once that "one day" we'll have a little house on a big property in the country where I can have a big barn (that I'd turn into an office/rescue) and lots of property to help needy animals. He knows I couldnt be without them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes he is and loves them just as much as I do. He also loves cats. If we had more property we would probably have more dogs.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

My Husband is even more crazy about dogs than I am.
We had our first puppy an Irish Setter six weeks after we got married and havent been without dogs and cats since, that was 27 years ago


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

No. And it was one of the main reasons we're now divorced.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He wasn't - until he married me, Now it's a case of love me love my dogs!


----------



## rogersji (Nov 22, 2007)

We lost our golden "Tucker" in October and it was my wife's decision to get another golden. Our new guy is Murphy and he is 10 weeks old.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> No. And it was one of the main reasons we're now divorced.


That's a ditto!


----------



## monty's mom (Dec 23, 2007)

wouldn't have married anyone who wasn't.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

He's always been a dog person but I don't think he ever imagined he'd call him self daddy to one! LOL


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

no way thats why shes no longer my partner


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I put maybe because if it wasn't Brooks it would be a No, but he loves Brooks so it's a yes. No + Yes=Maybe?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My husband will either bond tightly with a dog and they will be true friends/companions or he won't. Tim appreciates Lucky but that certain "bond" isn't there...


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

I got really worried about this thread when I saw it in the "new posts" list (see pic).. lol.. but my wife and I are most definitely dog people, always have been


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

timm said:


> I got really worried about this thread when I saw it in the "new posts" list (see pic).. lol.. but my wife and I are most definitely dog people, always have been


IT TOOK ME FOREVER......but now I know what you're saying...how funny!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutely. And, he's become a cat lover too. In fact, he's become a total animal lover.

And this is a guy who was a heavy-duty hunter until about 10 years ago. Now he won't go deer hunting, and doesn't want to shoot a duck or goose. :lol:

He's the one who does poop patrol, feeds them, and spoils them to pieces. I do the rest.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes.. and hes the one who cant say no to the fosters


----------

